# Kohler Courage 20



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

I Am Also Having The Very Similar Problem As Sssscamarow Is Having.
So Far I Have Done All The Proper Tests, Compression, Cyl. Leakdown.i V'e Found Zero Compression Due To Bent Exhaust Valve.broken Valve Retainer. I Replaced The Head And All The Parts On It. I Put It Together And Had The Same Slow Cranking Problem U Had,the Key Way And Battery Are New. Please Let Me Know What U Find.my Engine Is Also A Year 2006.this Engine Has 41 Hours On It And Was Given To Me . After I Heard A Short Block About A Grand I Decided To Try To Fix My Self.also I Found During This Slow Cranking The Gas Would Not Go Into The Cyl.it Come Out Of The Carb. As If The Engine Was Working Backwards.please Send Me Your Ideas. Thanks Townwrench.


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

TownWrench said:


> I Am Also Having The Very Similar Problem As Sssscamarow Is Having.
> So Far I Have Done All The Proper Tests, Compression, Cyl. Leakdown.i V'e Found Zero Compression Due To Bent Exhaust Valve.broken Valve Retainer. I Replaced The Head And All The Parts On It. I Put It Together And Had The Same Slow Cranking Problem U Had,the Key Way And Battery Are New. Please Let Me Know What U Find.my Engine Is Also A Year 2006.this Engine Has 41 Hours On It And Was Given To Me . After I Heard A Short Block About A Grand I Decided To Try To Fix My Self.also I Found During This Slow Cranking The Gas Would Not Go Into The Cyl.it Come Out Of The Carb. As If The Engine Was Working Backwards.please Send Me Your Ideas. Thanks Townwrench.[THIS ALSO ON CUB CADET.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I would take the valve cover off and roll the motor over by hand and make sure the your timing is right. cause it sounds like it might be off, there might actually be internal problems if its blowing gas back through the carb


----------

